# Ruger "New-Model"



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

*I was wondering if anybody "carried" their Ruger SA revolver for self defense? If so, which Ruger, and what style of holster do you use?
Wiz*


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a holster, but need some advice as to what is recommended. Don't want to rub the bluing off.
MW


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you're gonna carry it, you WILL get holster wear - just the nature of friction. If a little wear is THAT big of an issue, leave it in it's case and tuck it in the back of the closet. It's not just insert in holster, carry, remove either as you should practice with it (draw, shoot, reholster) so there's friction creating potential wear again. If you bought it to shoot, it WILL get signs of use and wear. 
All that said, I occasionally carry a Ruger SA while out and about and use a Mitch Rosen "Sport" model holster. Best darn brand I've ever tried and use his stuff exclusively. It's THAT good. Perfect retention yet still ease of removal when I want. Very comfortable and prefect fit and finish.


----------

